# Windows 7 Partition wird nicht erkannt



## raiseanybet (7. Februar 2009)

Mahlzeit, hab gerade Windows 7 x64 installiert und es erkennt die Festplattenpartition nicht. Ich habe eine Samsung Spinpoint F1 1TB in 2 Partitionen unterteilt. Die Systempartition ist 300 GB groß und wird angezeigt. Die andere ist 700 GB groß und wird nicht unter Windows angezeigt.

Kann mir da einer helfen?


----------



## raiseanybet (7. Februar 2009)

Hat sich erledigt. Hab unter Systemsteuerungen/Verwaltung/Cumputerverwaltung/Datenträgerverwaltung der Platte einen Laufwerksbuchstaben zugewiesen und es klappt.


----------

